# kein booten von CD od. Diskette



## phade80 (16. September 2005)

habe auf einem alten pentium 2 ein windows laufen und würd gerne linux installieren, das problem ist, dass weder von cd noch diskette gebootet wird, obwohl im bios als reihenfolge CD/A/C angegeben ist. 

hat wer eine idee....?


----------



## therealcharlie (16. September 2005)

hmm, einfach mal mit den optionen im bios spielen. bei mir wars so ähnlich, nur war bei mir das dvd-laufwerk beschädigt, windows hat das nicht gestört, nur linux hat gemeckert...


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (20. September 2005)

Hallo

Normalerweise installier ich ja DOS von Diskette & CD-Treiber,
dann tu ich Windows draufhauen (Setup.exe/Install.exe von DOS .aus gestartet.

Wenn das aber nicht geht, da eben Diskette nicht geht:
1. Diskettenlaufwerk-Anschlüsse checken (Strom, Datenkabel)
    ev. an zweiten Anschluss auf dem Board anhängen

wenn immer noch nicht geht:
2. Diskettenlaufwerk auswechseln

wenn immer noch nicht geht:
3. Diskettencontrollerkarte besorgen (PCI od. ISA) und Diskettenlaufwerk dort einstecken.
     (bei mir hats so gefunzt)


Hoffe, ich konnte helfen, oder zu neuen Ideen anregen.


----------



## Alexander12 (26. September 2005)

Hi.

Hast schon Mal probiert beim Start F8 oder sowas zu drücken und das primary boot device manuell ausgewählt

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (9. Oktober 2005)

Hier bin ich noch mal.
Sorry, hab nicht gesehen, dass es um "LINUX" geht.
Tja mein Tip war für die Katz.

Aber ginge es nicht, wenn du:

1. DOS installieren
2. CD-Treiber installieren
3. In der Kommandokonsole "AUTOEXEC" eingeben

würdest ? [unwissend mit den Schultern zuck]


----------

